# Trailtrophy - the soulride experience



## S.F. (15. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute, 

Da es für die neuen Trailtrophy Veranstaltungen noch keinen neuen Thread gibt, habt ihr hier die Möglichkeit, euch abzustimmen, Trainings- und Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden und auch immer mal wieder ein wenig neues zur Trailtrophy erfahren zu können. 

Also ran an die entspannteste Art, ein Enduro Rennen zu bestreiten!


----------



## Makke (16. Januar 2012)

So .... wann ist das denn ... und wo?

*Termin TrailTrophy Latsch 22. bis 24. Juni 2012
Termin TrailTrophy Lenzerheide **14. bis 16. September 2012.
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (16. Januar 2012)

*Infos zu Latsch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xZJXuC9kw"]Liteville TRAILTROPHY - Part 1.      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwwQQ4h2pyk"]Liteville TRAILTROPHY - Part 2.      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCv7QZAXBn0"]Liteville TRAILTROPHY - Nightride Session      - YouTube[/nomedia]

**Allgemeines
*
  Dreh- und Angelpunkt der TrailTrophy ist das  FestgelÃ¤nde am Ortsausgang von Latsch. Von hier aus geht es auf kurzen  Wegen direkt auf die Trails. Das FestgelÃ¤nde liegt am sÃ¼dlichen  Ortsrand, direkt gegenÃ¼ber dem Erlebnisbad âAquaforum Latschâ.  Die  genaue Lage kÃ¶nnt Ihr in diesem Plan  sehen: http://www.aquaforum.it/Aquaforum/sonstiges_anfahrtsplan.php
In  der Expo prÃ¤sentieren sich die Sponsoren und Partner, zugleich gibt es  diverse MÃ¶glichkeiten, sich zu verpflegen. Das GelÃ¤nde ist fÃ¼r alle  geÃ¶ffnet: fÃ¼r Begleiter und Betreuer, fÃ¼r Familien und Zuschauer. An den  drei Tagen bieten die Gastgeber aus Latsch ein abwechslungsreiches  Programm â auch kulinarisch. Am Freitag wie Samstag besteht hier die  MÃ¶glichkeit, zu Abend zu essen. TagsÃ¼ber gibt es Kaffee und Kuchen, Obst  und andere Kleinigkeiten. Alle GÃ¤ste und Besucher kÃ¶nnen aus dem  Angebot zu fairen Preisen auswÃ¤hlen.

*Informationen zum Ablauf:*


Der Start fÃ¼r die jeweiligen Sessions erfolgt nach Voreinteilung  durch den Veranstalter bzw. es werden Zwischenergebnisse herangezogen.  Eine feste Startzeit gibt es somit nicht. Die einzelnen Startgruppen  werden spÃ¤testens 30 Minuten vor dem Start bekannt gegeben oder  ausgehÃ¤ngt. GrundsÃ¤tzlich erfolgt der Start immer neutralisiert, erst  auf der Strecke wird die jeweilige Sektion mit der Zeitmessung erreicht.  Dort sorgen Helfer fÃ¼r eine geregelte Einfahrt in die Zeitmess-Sektion.  An einzelnen technischen Abschnitten mÃ¼ssen die Teilnehmer  SonderprÃ¼fungen absolvieren. Das heiÃt, dass Wertungsposten notieren,  welche/r Fahrerin/Fahrer diesen Abschnitt bewÃ¤ltigt, ohne mit den FÃ¼Ãen  den Boden zu berÃ¼hren. Wer einen solchen Abschnitt erfolgreich  absolviert, erhÃ¤lt eine Zeitgutschrift, die von der Schwierigkeit des  Abschnitts abhÃ¤ngt und von der Rennleitung festgelegt wird.
Alle Sektionen mÃ¼ssen mit einem Bike (genauer: einem Fahrwerk)  absolviert  werden (keine Umbauten, z. B. an der Gabel, zulÃ¤ssig).  Reifen- oder Laufradwechsel ist zulÃ¤ssig.
FÃ¼r die Allmountain-Session am Samstag und die Enduro-Session am  Sonntag ist das Tragen von Ellenbogen- und Schienbein-Protektoren sowie  Langfinger-Handschuhen Pflicht. Das Tragen eines Integralhelmes ist Euch  freigestellt. Bei beiden Sektionen habt Ihr die MÃ¶glichkeit, die  Protektoren durch den Shuttle-Service zum Einstiegspunkt transportieren  zu lassen.
FÃ¼r die Night-Session ist eine Beleuchtung obligatorisch. Das heiÃt, Ihr solltet Eure eigene Beleuchtung mitbringen.
Es gibt nur zwei Wertungsklassen: Frauen und MÃ¤nner. Allerdings  kÃ¶nnen drei Fahrer/-innen als Team gewertet werden (s. auch Reglement).  Den Teamnamen kÃ¶nnt Ihr aber auch noch vor Ort angeben bzw. Euer Team  vor Ort aus angemeldeten Fahrern zusammenstellen.
  Ãnderungen und ErgÃ¤nzungen vorbehalten.


*                          STRECKEN              *

*Achtung: Genaue StreckenfÃ¼hrung wird erst unmittelbar vor Beginn der TrailTrophy bekannt gegeben!
Strecken- und HÃ¶henmeterangaben dienen zur Orientierung.*

*FREITAG, 22. JUNI*
*a) Trail-Session:* ca. 11 km/rd. 350 Hm, Wertungen in 2 Sektionen






*b) Night-Session*
ca. 10 km/rd. 250 Hm, Wertung in einer Sektion





*SAMSTAG, 23. JUNI*
*a) Allmountain-Session*
ca. 24 km/rd. 1300 Hm, Wertungen in 3 Sektionen (1 x Uphill, 2 x Downhill)





*SONNTAG, 24. JUNI*
*Enduro-Session: *ca. 10 km/rd. 1200 Hm (Downhill); ca. 100 Hm Uphill,
 Wertungen in 2 Sektionen


----------



## Makke (16. Januar 2012)

*             TrailTrophy comes to Lenzerheide!         *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEg1ELkRtzQ&feature=youtu.be


*Aktuelle Information:* Termin 2012 der *TrailTrophy powered by Transalpes.com:
 14. bis 16. September 2012. *Weitere  Informationen hier auf der Website dazu im Dezember, auch der Start der  Anmeldung ist noch vor Weihnachten geplant. Wir freuen uns auf Euch zur  zweiten Auflage der TrailTrophy im schÃ¶nen GraubÃ¼nden!
 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - -  -   -  - - - - - - - - -
*Die Premiere der TrailTrophy powered by Transalpes.com*  ist passÃ©: Drei Tage lang haben die Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer alle  Facetten der GraubÃ¼nder Bergwelt und des Bergwetters erlebt: Vom Beginn  bei strahlendem Sonnenschein Ã¼ber anspruchsvolle Trails bei Regen bis  zum Finale mit tiefverschneiten Trails gab es alles! Somit wurden auf  der Lenzerheide nicht nur die besten Allmountain-Bikerinnen und -biker  ermittelt, sondern auch die besten Radfahrer bei allen  Wetterbedingungen. Die Ergebnisse findet ihr hier.

Wir  bedanken uns besonders bei Silvio Baselgia und Ornella Bonifazi von  Lenzerheide Marketing und Tourismus AG, Gino Trevisan und seinem Team  der Zeitnehmer sowie allen Helfern und Streckenposten fÃ¼r ihren Einsatz.  AuÃerdem gilt unser Dank allen Sponsoren der TrailTrophy. 

Und  wir bedanken uns natÃ¼rlich bei Euch, dass Ihr trotz der  Wetterbedingungen durchgehalten habt und uns die eine oder andere kleine  Unstimmigkeit bei dieser Premiere nachseht. Insbesondere wollten wir  Euch natÃ¼rlich eine schÃ¶nere AtmosphÃ¤re im Start- und Zielbereich  bieten, haben uns aber 48 Stunden vor dem Start fÃ¼r die "NotlÃ¶sung" mit  dem Foyer der Halle entschieden, damit Ihr Euch vor dem Start und nach  dem Ziel im Warmen und Trockenen aufhalten konntet.
 Sobald feststeht, wann die TrailTrophy auf der Lenzerheide 2012  wieder stattfindet, werden wir Euch per Mail bzw. auf dieser Website  informieren. Allen Teilnehmern von diesem Jahr werden wir ein  Vor-Startrecht fÃ¼r 2012 einrÃ¤umen!
 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - -  -   -  - - - - - - - - -
 Nach ihrer Premiere in SÃ¼dtirol 2010 kommt die  TrailTrophy powered by Transalpes.com in diesem Jahr auch auf die  Lenzerheide und damit die Bergwelt GraubÃ¼ndens. Die TrailTrophy ist die  neue Mountainbike-Rallye fÃ¼r alle, die technisch anspruchsvolle Trails  lieben und viel FahrspaÃ genieÃen wollen.
 Hier gibt's schon mal ein paar  optische EindrÃ¼cke von den Trails auf der Lenzerheide â im Trailer zur  TrailTrophy powered by Transalpes.com. Versprochen ist: wir fahren  garantiert einige der Trails, die hier im Film zu sehen sindâ¦




  Wie bei einer Rallye gibt es einen  Wechsel zwischen Abschnitten mit und ohne Zeitnahme. Die Zeitmessung  hat den Hintergrund, dass der eine oder andere Biker doch schon immer  wissen wollte, wer auch einem (technischen) Trail ein bisschen schneller  ist â wobei das fÃ¼r den Anstieg ebenso gilt wie fÃ¼r die Abfahrt. Aus  diesem Grund sind bei der TrailTrophy auch eine ganze Menge an  HÃ¶henmetern zu bewÃ¤ltigen, wie es eben zum Mountainbiken gehÃ¶rt.  Manchmal steht dafÃ¼r ein Lift zur VerfÃ¼gung â aber eben nur manchmal.
  Vier Teiletappen, sogenannte  Session, erwarten Euch bei der TrailTrophy powered by Transalpes.com.  Jede Session besitzt ihren ganz eigenen Charakter, mal geht es wellig  auf und ab wie am ersten Tag, mal nur bergrunter wie zum Finale am  Sonntag. Auch ein Nightride steht mit auf dem Programm â ein ganz  besonderer Reiz und emotionaler HÃ¶hepunkt.

*FÃ¼r wen ist die TrailTrophy?*  FÃ¼r alle diejenigen, die gerne Singletrails fahren und ein Bike-Event  in entspannter AtmosphÃ¤re genieÃen wollen. Aber trotzdem gerne mal auf  einem festgelegten Abschnitt "Gas geben" mÃ¶chten. Beides ist kein  Widerspruch: Man pedaliert entspannt in der Gruppe oder mit  Frau/Freundin/Freund zum Zeitmesspunkt. Dann fÃ¤hrt jeder sein eigenes  Tempo, danach geht's gemeinsam wieder weiter. Also alles ganz lÃ¤ssigâ¦

*Mit welchem Bike fÃ¤hrt man am besten?*  Die TrailTrophy ist kein Freeride-Event, auch wenn wir ab und zu die  Bergbahn benutzen. Das Rad sollte schon noch klettern kÃ¶nnen, aber auch  Reserven bieten fÃ¼r den TrailspaÃ bergab. Ideal ist alles um die  150/160mm Federweg.

*Wie schwer sind die Trails?*  Immer fahrbar â das ist unsere Devise. Und natÃ¼rlich mÃ¼ssen die Trails  sein, gebaute Strecken lassen wir bei der TrailTrophy eher links liegen.  Somit gibt's auch keine groÃen SprÃ¼nge, Drops oder Ã¤hnliches, denn eine  Streckenbesichtigung vorher ist nicht mÃ¶glich. Flowige Passagen  wechseln mit Wurzelabschnitten oder technischen Passagen â Trailriding  at it's best eben!

*                          STRECKEN              *

   Die  hier vorgestellten StreckenlÃ¤ngen kommen den  endgÃ¼ltigen Strecken sehr nahe â leichte Ãnderungen mÃ¼ssen wir uns fÃ¼r  die Ausschilderung vor Ort vorbehalten.
Die HÃ¶henprofile entsprechen aktuell NICHT den StreckenlÃ¤ngen und werden noch angepasst!


*SAMSTAG, 17. SEPTEMBER*
*Trail-Session:* ca. 16,5 km/rd. 680 Hm, Wertung in 2 Sektionen









*Night-Session:* ca. 12 km/rd. 400 Hm, Wertung in 1 Sektion





*SONNTAG, 18. **SEPTEMBER**
Allmountain-Session:* 
ca. 34 km/rd. 350 Hm (bergauf); rd. 2300 Hm (bergab); Wertung in 2 Sektionen 







*MONTAG*, *19. SEPTEMBER
**Enduro-Session:* 
ca. 12 km/rd. 150 Hm (bergauf); rd. 1000 Hm (bergab); Wertung in 1 Sektion


----------



## fknobel (20. Januar 2012)

Hi alle zusammen,

So, ich hab mich gerade Angemeldet... jetzt heißt es Fit werden, bleiben und sein für die Trailtropy in Lenzerheide! 

Sollte es noch Leute aus der Aachner Euregio geben die auch da hin fahren. Wäre es super wenn man sich vielleicht irgendwie zusammen tut für eventuell Training, Anreise usw. 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## S.F. (20. Januar 2012)

sehr gut!!!


----------



## kinschman (23. Januar 2012)

hey Florian, bin auch dabei!
Aachen Alter! 
...weiteres bei FB.


----------



## roadrunner123 (7. Februar 2012)

Hi Zusammen.
Ich bin auch dabei.

Würde jedoch noch mitfahrer, usw suchen.

Wohne in Vorarlberg, bin aber die nächsten Monate auch in Reutlingen, Metzingen und Umgebung unterwegs.

Also melden, dann könnte man sich zusammentun. 
Zwecks Training, Anreise, Team, gemütlichen zusammensetzen, Prost!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Makke (4. März 2012)

.. ein kleines Update:

Frühjahrs-Anmeldeaktion für die TrailTrophy in Latsch ? Preise im Gesamtwert von über 1000 Euro zu gewinnen!

So langsam wird es Frühling "was liegt da näher, als spätestens jetzt die Saisonhighlights zu planen"
Zum Beispiel eine Teilnahme an der TrailTrophy, dem entspannten Enduro-Event im sonnigen Südtirol. 
Vom 22. bis 24. Juni treffen sich in Latsch/Vinschgau die Singletrail-Fans zu diesem dreitägigen Fahrspaß. 

Den gesamten März läuft eine Sonderaktion:

Wer sich bis 31. März anmeldet und sein Startgeld überweist (Stichtag 5. April 2012), kann etliche tolle Preise im 
Gesamtwert von über 1000 Euro gewinnen.

Top-Gewinn ist die Suntour-Federgabel Epicon X1-RLRC TA mit verstellbarem Federweg von 120-140 mm im Wert 
von 599 Euro. Features der 1800 Gramm leichten Gabel sind die 15QLC Titanium Steckachse, Remote Lock out und 
Low Speed Druckstufe.

Auch die weiteren Preise sind nicht zu verachten:
- Kindshocks Vario-Sattelstütze Supernatural
- der neue Enduro-Rucksack von EVOC
- ein Lampenset von One.The.Lite.
Außerdem gibt?s noch ein bike-Jahresabo und mehrere Exemplare des Bildbandes RANDOM zu gewinnen.

Wichtig: Natürlich kommen auch alle schon angemeldeten Teilnehmer in den "Lostopf"!

Wer sich ganz besonders auf die TrailTrophy vorbereiten will, für den haben wir auch ein spezielles Angebot:
Manfred Stromberg bietet mit seiner Mountainbikeschule "bikeride" ein 1 ½ -tägiges Vorbereitungscamp auf die 
TrailTrophy an. Bisher hat Manfred bei der TrailTrophy seine fotografischen Künste unter Beweis gestellt. Dieses 
Jahr wird er im Vorfeld zusätzliche seine Fahrkünste an die Bike-Gemeinde weitergeben. 

Weitere Infos dazu findet Ihr auf www.bikeride.de. Das Camp kostet (inklusive Startplatz für die TrailTrophy!) 249,- Euro,
die Buchung des Camps erfolgt über das TrailTrophy-Anmeldeformular. Wichtig: Wer bereits angemeldet ist, kann das 
Camp zum Aufpreis von 100,- Euro hinzu buchen. Dazu sendet uns bitte eine Mail an [email protected] mit dem Betreff 
"TT Camp bikeride". Alle weiteren Infos und Anmeldungen zur TrailTrophy unter: www.trailtrophy.eu. Einen schönen 
Auftakt in die Bikesaison wünschen 

Thomas Schlecking & das TrailTrophy-Team 
Organisation TrailTrophy


----------



## TT_Thomas (2. Juli 2012)

So, nachdem der GroÃteil der TrailTrophy Orga-Crew direkt nach der TrailTrophy in Latsch nach Hause musste, reiste TT-Cheffe Thomas noch in die Lenzerheide, um die Strecken fÃ¼r den September festzulegen. Deshalb heute ein Bericht zur TrailTrophy aus "offizieller" Sichtâ¦

*TrailTrophy Latsch 2012: Sommer, Sonne und staubtrockene Trails*

  Vorletztes Wochenende (22. bis 24. Juni) ging zum  zum dritten Mal die TrailTrophy in Latsch/Vinschgau Ã¼ber die BÃ¼hne. Und zum dritten Mal rockten rund 180 Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer die feinen und flowigen Trails im Vinschgau. Am Abend vor dem ersten TrailTrophy-Tag hatte es noch ein reinigendes Gewitter gegeben â die folgenden drei Tage haben wir dann keinen einzigen Regentropfen mehr gespÃ¼rt. Eher den Staub des Hintermannes.
  Bevor es Freitag nachmittag los ging, mussten zuerst die Strecken ausgeschildert werden. Das TT-Orga-Team um Christian, Markus, Michael, Yo und Thomas war in geteilten Gruppen unterwegs und machte die Strecken âsichtbarâ. Mit dabei: Anke Schwarzer als Fotografin, die das erste Mal mit in Latsch war und sich die passenden Fotospots aussuchen wollte.

  Hier ein paar Motive von der Vorbereitung:



 



                     Freitag nachmittag ging es dann offiziell mit der Trail-Session los: Knapp 11 Kilometer und rund 350 HÃ¶henmeter mussten die Teilnehmer bewÃ¤ltigen, dabei wurde in zwei Sektionen die Zeit gemessen. Mit eingebaut war auch ein kurzer, aber âfieserâ Gegenanstieg im Singletrail. Aber das ist eben auch Enduroâ¦














Nach einer zweistÃ¼ndigen Pause und parallel zum Anpfiff der zweiten Halbzeit des EM-Viertelfinales Deutschland-Griechenland fiel der Startschuss zum Nightride. âNurâ ca. sechs Kilometer lang, aber dafÃ¼r mit einer Zeitwertung Ã¼ber rund 3,5 Kilometer war die Distanz durchaus fordernd â aber der JÃ¤gersteig ist auch bei Nacht ein Supertrail!














Samstag (23. Juni) folgte dann der HÃ¶henpunkt der TrailTrophy: Der Anstieg Ã¼ber 1100 HÃ¶henmeter auf die Latscher Alm. Kurz vor der Alm gab es noch einen FORSTweg-Sprint zu absolvieren, dann lockte die Pause auf der idyllischen Alm. Nach dem Kohlehydrat-Bunkern standen noch gute 150 HÃ¶henmeter bis zum Start der zwei Abfahrts-Sektionen an. Nach einer kniffligen Wurzel-SonderprÃ¼fung erfolgte der Start in den schon bekannten â1erâ-Trail â einer der feinsten Trails in Latsch, der viele Teilnehmer schon Grinsen lieÃ. Noch breiter wurde dieses Grinsen aber nach der zweiten Zeitmessung weil die TT-Organisatoren dieses Jahr den âRotbrunnâ-Trail mit eingebaut hatten. Dadurch wurde die zweite Zeitmessung zwar lÃ¤nger, aber nochmals deutlich flowiger. Nach zwei kleinen SonderprÃ¼fungen auÃerhalb der Zeitmessung ging es dann â ebenfalls nur auf Singletrails â zurÃ¼ck zum Start- und ZielgelÃ¤nde.










Hier fand am Abend dann das Finale der SonderprÃ¼fungen im Latscher TrailTrophy-Dreikampf statt: Dirtworker-DosenschieÃen, Forst-TorwandschieÃen und Shootout-Trial.









 Neben dem Gewinner der SonderprÃ¼fungen gab es auch noch weitere Gewin er bei der Verlosung von Sonderpreisen der Sponsoren â unter anderem fand eine Suntour-Gabel und eine Bremse von BrakeForceOne einen neuen Besitzer. Dann hieÃ es: Ab ins Bett, denn am Sonntag wartete ja noch die Abfahrt im Sonnenhang.




                     Ab 8.30 ging es per Bergbahn und Shuttle Richtung St. Martin â Premiere der TrailTrophy im Sonnenhang. Wer bis dahin noch nicht wusste, weshalb Latsch als Trail-Eldorado gilt â spÃ¤testens hier wurde es sonnenklar!



 

 








Zwei Zeitmessungen galt es nochmals zu absolvieren, dann war es geschafft! Immerhin Ã¼ber eine halbe Stunde an Gesamtzeit brauchte der Sieger, Urs Stadelmann (Team Kaffi Luz) aus Lichtensteig aus der Schweiz. Bei den Ladies siegt Berit Diel (Gusto Bikes) aus Markdorf in Deutschland. In der Pro Class (Sponsoren und GÃ¤ste) siegt Peter Nilges (bike Magazin) vor Max Schumann (650 B Racing). Die Pro Class der Frauen gewann Hanna Moser (qloom). Alle Ergebnisse auch auf www.trailtrophy.eu.

  Das gute Wetter in Latsch war natÃ¼rlich auch perfektes Foto-Wetter. Sowohl fÃ¼r Event-Fotograf Manfred Stromberg als auch fÃ¼r Anke Schwarzer, die sich auf die Bilder der Teilnehmer konzentrierte. Die Bilder von Anke Schwarzer sind in KÃ¼rze online unter www.ankeschwarzer.de und kÃ¶nnen dann dort in verschiedenen Packages erworben werden. Und nebenbei hat Anke Schwarzer Manfred Stromberg auch noch bei der Arbeit erwischtâ¦


----------



## Makke (6. Juli 2012)

Hier noch was von der Trailtrophy in Latsch:





















mehr davon auf unserer HP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT_Thomas (6. Juli 2012)

Schicke Fotos  das wird ja langsam zum richtigen BilderBattle hier


----------



## S.F. (9. Juli 2012)

Die Fotos der Teilnehmer sind nun ebenfalls online! 

*klick*


----------



## TT_Thomas (16. Juli 2012)

Und ab sofort gibt's auch die bewegten Bilder, gefilmt und geschnitten von Jan Zander (trailtech/ridethemountain)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJNb-MZfcWM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Maxilainen (8. November 2012)

Wird es die Trailtrophy 2013 wieder geben?


----------



## Makke (8. November 2012)

auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Maxilainen (8. November 2012)

Wann werden voraussichtlich die Termine veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. November 2012)

Ich denke im Dezember ..


----------



## TT_Thomas (9. November 2012)

Der Termin für die TrailTrophy in der Lenzerheide steht fest: 13. bis 15. September 2013. Termin Latsch wird spät. übernächste Woche feststehen; Termin Erzgebirge bis Ende November!


----------



## WesterwaldBiker (12. November 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich habe an so einem Event noch nicht teilgenommen - spiele aber (mit einer kleinen Gruppe) mit dem Gedanken im September dabei zu sein. Genauer gesagt habe ich mich schon dafür entschieden. ;-)

Ist es denn so wie sie schreiben, alles i.d.R. natürlich fahrbare Wege, kaum Sprünge, keine Drops und erst recht keine Holzbretter-Northshores. Ich habe nix dagegen, aber so bin ich in der letzen Zeit kaum gefahren.


----------



## Maxilainen (17. November 2012)

TT_Thomas schrieb:


> Termin Erzgebirge bis Ende November!



Wird die Ausschreibung für die TT Erzgebirge auch unter www.trailtrophy.eu abrufbar sein oder wird es eine eigene HP geben?


----------



## TT_Thomas (21. November 2012)

@Maxilainen: Ausschreibung, Anmeldung etc. wird es auch unter www.trailtrophy.eu geben. Allerdings erst in 2013 (ca. Ende Jan./Anf. Februar).
Übrigens: Termin Latsch vom 7. bis 9. Juni 2013.


----------



## rheinruhrrider (30. November 2012)

@WesterwaldBiker: Was fahrbar ist und nicht, ist fast schon eine philosophische Frage. Aber im Ernst: Bei der TrailTrophy gibt es definitiv keine Northshore-Passagen und auch keine Do-or-Die-Downhill-Sektionen. Sicher, etwas ruppig geht es mitunter schon zu, aber wer sich die Bilder und die Videos anschaut kann erkennen, dass es in den allermeisten FÃ¤llen wirklich flowig zugeht. Unter anderem auch deshalb, weil wir nicht irgendwelche Sektionen in den Wald trassieren (dÃ¼rften wir auch gar nicht), sondern natÃ¼rlich oder â eher selten â angelegte Trails benutzen. Die auch sonst befahren werden.


----------



## S.F. (23. Dezember 2012)

Und die Anmeldungen sind ebenfalls bereits offen!


----------



## Twenty-1 (9. Januar 2013)

hat jemand eigentlich einen neuen Stand zu der Veranstaltung im Erzgebirge? Außer des Termins habe ich noch nichts gefunden...


----------



## S.F. (9. Januar 2013)

Nein, noch nix Neues, aber das kommt noch. Da gehts gerade noch um die endgültige Bestätigung des Termins.


----------



## TT_Thomas (21. Februar 2013)

Ein kurzer offizieller Hinweis: Die Anmeldung zur zweitätigen TrailTrophy in Breitenbrunn/Erzgebirge am 13/14. Juli ist seit gestern offen.
http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=64

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LX101 (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich überlege an einer der 3 Trailtrophys teilzunehmen...habe aber "nur" ein 120mm Fully... kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Strecken damit befahrbar sind, oder muss ich mir vorher noch etwas mehr Hub besorgen  ?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## tdn8 (26. Februar 2013)

Hi, ich kenne nur die Latscher Strecken, da würd ich sagen, ja, die sind auch mit nur 120mm machbar! Zumal du ja auch ein Fully fährst!


----------



## TT_Thomas (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo LX 101,

sagen wir es mal so: am besten mit 120 mm bist du im Erzgebirge aufgehoben. Lenzerheide ist zu 80% auch mit diesem Federweg UND Fahrspaß machbar, in Latsch gibt es dann schon die eine oder andere Stelle, die mit Federweg um die 150 mm deutlich entspannter zu bewältigen ist. Wie immer ist das natürlich auch vom persönlichen Fahrkönnen abhängig...
Grundsätzlich gibt's  bei der TrailTrophy keine "do or die"-Stellen oder sonstige Mutproben. Wie sagte mal eine Teilnehmerin (bezogen auf Latsch): "Anspruchsvoll, aber nie unfahrbar."
Gruß
Th.


----------



## Makke (27. Februar 2013)

@LX101 ... 

für Latsch würde ich durch aus etwas mehr Federweg empfehlen, 120 gehen zwar auch, werden aber recht schnell an ihre grenzen kommen. Die Strecken sind teilweise sehr flowig, aber dann auch wieder verblock und steil ... ein laufruhiges AM oder Enduro würde ich bevorzugen. Das gleicht gilt eigentlich auch für die Lenzerheide ... 

Die Erzgebigsversion kenne ich noch nicht ....


----------



## LX101 (8. März 2013)

Danke für die Antworten!

Wann ist in der Regel die TT in Latsch ausgebucht gewesen?


----------



## Matthias247 (11. März 2013)

Letztes Jahr war sie glaub ich garnich ausgebucht, gab kurz vorher noch einige wenige Plätze.


----------



## TT_Thomas (12. März 2013)

Das ist richtig (was 2012 betrifft). Ihr könnt den aktuellen Anmeldestand hier sehen: http://www.sportident.com/timing/me...68718&sprache=de&w=n&ref=&stz=x&bahnauswahl=A

Das bedeutet: Von 180 Startplätzen sind derzeit 168 reserviert und gut 130 durch Überweisung definitiv bestätigt. Sollten wir die 180 erreichen, können wir noch max. auf 200 aufstocken, mehr geht definitiv nicht. Weitere Meldungen gehen dann auf die Warteliste bzw. werden Nachrücker für diejenigen, die zwar gemeldet haben, aber innerhalb einer gewissen Frist das Startgeld nicht überweisen.


----------



## cappulino (17. Mai 2013)

Urlaubstechnische Frage ... hat jemand die Streckenaufzeichnungen? Wenn ich mal wieder in die Alpen fahre, würde ich gern diese Strecken fahren.


----------



## S.F. (17. Mai 2013)

Die Strecken ändern sich auch in diesem Jahr wieder.
Sonst einfach mal in Latsch im Radladen anfragen.
Die alten Streckenführungen findest du vielleicht auch in diversen GPS Fohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxilainen (20. Mai 2013)

Startplatz für die ausgebuchte Trailtrophy in Latsch abzugeben.


----------



## racejo (5. Juni 2013)

Hey, ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Latsch. Wohne in FFM könnte aber auch zu euch anreisen.


----------



## racejo (5. Juni 2013)

Da das mega kruzfristig ist, gebe ich auch noch meine handynummer an: 
017655613353


----------



## S.F. (10. Juni 2013)

Hoffe,alle sind gut nach Hause gekommen!

Danke, war schön mit euch!


----------



## exbonner (17. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mich dieses Jahr für Breitenbrunn und Lenzerheide angemeldet. Es werden meine ersten "Endurorennen" überhaupt sein, so dass ich in Bezug auf die Radauswahl etwas unsicher bin. Zur Auswahl stehen:

- Nerve AL+ (150mm)
- Kona Entourage (Hammerschmidt und 170mm)

Welches Bike ist für die Rennen angezeigt?


----------



## Makke (17. Februar 2014)

Am Kona wirst Du mit der Sitzverstellbarkeit schnell an die Grenzen kommen ... wenn Dein Fahrstiel einigermaßen sauber ist, sollte das Nerve die bessere Wahl sein. Einen stabilen EnduroReifen drauf und ab gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (17. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mir da die kleinste Reverb drangebastelt, trotz dem stümmelartigen Sitzrohr. Klappt ganz gut, nur ist Performance uphill natürlich durch Gewicht und Hammerschmidt begrenzt.


----------



## S.F. (17. Februar 2014)

In jedem Fall das Nerve!!!! In Breitenbrunn ganz eindeutig! In der Lenzerheide hast du dann schon die Erfahrung aus Breitenbrunn an der Hand. Aber auch dort würde ich das Nerve fahren!


----------



## jaamaa (18. Februar 2014)

Für Breitenbrunn - Nimm das Nerve.  Vorn ein ordentlicher Reifen wie z.B. MM drauf und bei einigen Passagen sauber fahren...  dann sollte das passen. Mit meinen Torque war das letztes Jahr etwas zu anstrengend,  da  man dort teilweise innerhalb der Session`s ordentlich treten muss. Da hatte ich mir mein altes Nerve zurück gewünscht. 

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## exbonner (18. Februar 2014)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich verstehe es so, dass man auch innerhalb der Wertungen durchaus Passagen uphill hat? In diesem Fall macht das Nerve in der Tat mehr Sinn.

Wie sieht es mit der Lenzerheide aus? Wie würdet Ihr denn überhaupt die Schwierigkeit beurteilen? Gibt es viele extrem steile Passagen bzw. größere Stufen (höher 1m)?


----------



## jaamaa (18. Februar 2014)

Nee,  hoch geht da nix. Nur wenn du nicht willst, dass man dich während der Zeitnahme überholt,  musst du in Breitenbrunn schon recht heftig treten. 

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## S.F. (18. Februar 2014)

Doch, es gibt auch Beraufpassagen in den Zeitwertungen, bzw. es kann die geben. Die Strecken werden bei der TT jedes Jahr variiert, damit´s nicht langweilig wird.


----------

